# jamie seagia getting huge!! wont stop till i drop :)



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ok been off training since b4 christmas family death 

been traing now for just over 15 weeks since my nan passed i lost alot of size tbh probs due to the gear and not eating as i couldnt get my haed around nan passing realy nocked me big time

ok here it is started training again a couple months ago feb iirc!

started at 9st dead

15 weeks on 1m 11st 7lbs

piks to prove i will post my food intake on heretomoz andmy carbs and protein intake also

ill start posting up progress piks every month or so

any qs just ask i dont mind lol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

No offence mate, pic on the left looks photoshopped looking at the outlines :lol:

But looking good if its not


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Aye up lad, looking good lad


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking loads better in pic 2 than 1. You have a good base for building mass on pal, unlike me, it seems im best suited to being ripped. Make the most of it!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

How tall are you? Looking good fella.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck jamie


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hiya guys WRT im 5ft 11 mate lol thanks for the coments lol

the pik on the left is cropped in paint fella just to show u guys i wanted to put them side by side

i have the whole pik but im in my shorts lol


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> hiya guys WRT im 5ft 11 mate lol thanks for the coments lol
> 
> the pik on the left is cropped in paint fella just to show u guys i wanted to put them side by side
> 
> i have the whole pik but im in my shorts lol


post it then kid, legs are half the body remember!

<-----------non ****. :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck bro...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

haha i will tomoz lol

thanks man


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Cracking delts chap.

Have they always responded well or have you done anything special with them?

J


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hi joshua i used to box years ago so im guessing they came from boxing and i proberly have good genetics

cant say much for my chest tho haha


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Keep it up Bro


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

For your height you look bigger than you weigh:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome improvements mate, you look quite a bit heavier than 11st7


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol thanks alastttair im like 11st 7lb but that was last week haha ive eatin very well for over the past couple of months and still growing im happy with my training to

ive onli been eating chicken and haveing my protein shakes and carbs drinks

ino i can eat anything atthis stage but i just prefare to plod a long at my own space

10:00 breakfast 2x bbq chicken filets 18.2g each when cooked 4.6gs of carbs when cooked

11:00 cnp promass shake 36.2g protein and 55g of carbs

12:00 2x bbq chicken filets 18.2g each when cooked 4.6gs of carbs when cooked

02:00 cnp promass shake 36.2g protein and 55g of carbs

04:00 2x bbq chicken filets 18.2g each when cooked 4.6gs of carbs when cooked

05:00 cnp promass shake 36.2g protein and 55g of carbs

06:00 pre workout drink SUPERPUMP250 ORANGE MMM

06:30 5 bcaas tablets then another 5 while training and an other 5 straight after

08:00 post workout shake recovery

09:00 cnp promass shake 36.2g protein and 55g of carbs

11:00 carbs 3000 contains 100.9g of carbs per shake

then bed lol

if you think this is too much or not enough please tell me im use to this now as ive been eating it from day 1

dont for get i must be doing something write togain weight as ive gone from 9st to nearly 12st in 15 weeks

i love this diet ive choosen i did this all by my self

addicted haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> For your height you look bigger than you weigh:thumbup1:


is this a good thing then mate


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

real nice shoulders mate. i know it sounds cheesy, but you clearly have a "real good base" to pack muscle on to 

as for the diet, im no expert, but 100gs of carbs before bed sounds like quite alot to me. I think some red meat would be good, and also some good fatts from nuts, avocados etc, and maybe some green veg if you can fit it in. I personaly spread my bcaa's out, so have (powdered) 5g morning shake, 5g preWO, 5g postWO and 5g before bed. But this is just how i do it mate, tacking them all around workout may be more benificial, im not sure!

good luck..


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks mate i will try this i some times chuck some veg in with the chicken lol

so steak b4 bed then how is that and ive just gone off the box onthe bcaas mate il see whati cando there tablet form u see :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> is this a good thing then mate


Of course it is mate:beer:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking good mate, which gym in Merseyside do you train at?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i train at mike aherns pro gym birkehhead mate come down have a look its the best gym ive ever been to and also just won the best gym northwest last sunday at the nabba north west

great people

great advice

and meet mike your self :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> Of course it is mate:beer:


 well to tbh im probs about 5ft 10 with out my shoes onlol but still goodi guess

how u been mate


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> i train at mike aherns pro gym birkehhead mate come down have a look its the best gym ive ever been to and also just won the best gym northwest last sunday at the nabba north west
> 
> great people
> 
> ...


whoopie doo:lol:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Khaos said:


> whoopie doo:lol:


when did your missis have a baby mate ?

congratulations

:beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Monday:bounce:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

seen pics of you a while ago sumwer :whistling: but fook me mate, you'v made some cracking gains. goodluck with ur goals, only thing i would add is get plenty of red meat down your neck


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm what piks lol photobucket re moved my account lol wounder y?

im kinda hooked on this chichen tho mate haha what red meat u serjest

and thanks for the nice coments fella

khaos you have no idea what youhave done now jessikah just seen thebaby lol


----------



## justincjoe (Jul 30, 2007)

nice gains mate how old are you?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

justincjoe said:


> nice gains mate how old are you?


 25 mate thanks


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ok trainned chest today

flat dumbell press

1x 25kg for 20 warm up

1x 20kg for 25 warm up

1x 30kg for 15 set

1x 35kg for 12 set

1x 40kg for 10 set

incline dumbell

1x 25kg for 15 set

1x 30kg for 12 set

1x 35kg for 10 set

dumbell decline

1x 25kg for 15 set

1x 30kg for 12 set

1x 35kg for 10 set

1x 40kg for 8 set

cable coss overs

1x 40kg for 15 set

1x 45kg for 12 set

1x 55kg for 10 set

1x 60kg for 6 set

thats it for tonight more training tomorrow


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

few more new piks

back










legs


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

trainned arms today

standing dumbell curls

2 x 10kg 20 reps warm-up

1 x 12.5kg 18 reps set

1 x 15kg 16 reps set

1 x 17.5kg 14 reps set

1 x 25kg x 10 reps set

standing barbell curls

1 x 30kg x 12 set

1x 35kg x 10 set

1 x 40kg x 8 set

1 x 45kg x 6 set

prechure curl

1 x 55kg x 10 set

1 x 60kg x 8 set

1 x 70kg x 6 set

arms are well and truley pumped now the pain is unberable keep going i say

:bounce:

triceps

pushdown

1 x 60kg x 15 set

1 x 70kg x 12 set

1 x 80kg x 10 set

1 x 90 kg x 8 set

failed on last 2 reps on the last set

skull crushers

1 x 20kg 15 set not including the weight of the ez bar

30 secs rest

1 x 30kg 12 set not including the weight of the ez bar

30 secs rest

1 x 40kg 10 set not including the weight of the ez bar

dips machine assisted weight x body weight

1 x 20

1 x 15

1 x 10

new weight

11st 11lb


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking god, son.

You look about 8 years younger in your first picture compared to your second one!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol thanks matey oh no im old haha im 25 now


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

26 now haha back training again sorry guys

did back tonite

latte pull down

1x 40kg x 20

1x 50kg x 15

1x 60kg x 12

close grip pulldown

1x 50kg x 20

1x 50kg x 15

1x 70kg x 12

deadlifts

1x 60kg x 20

1x 100kg x 15

1 x 140kg x 10

just a lil seshoin to get me back init lol

cya guys


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Bro


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks matey how are you doing looking huge man..


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Some good progress there mate...hope that c0ck has grown as well.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

aww trust you to say that can i just make sumin clear she was sucking it on flopp hahaha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome back Jamie, looking good mate keep it up

just about to get a new journal up myself


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jamie you're a legend bro!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ino hahaha great init lol

now then barker mate how are you my mate ?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

new piks


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice too see you haven't been put off posting pics on the net. :whistling:

Some good progress there Jamie. Keep going.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

noo never mate how are you


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Keep it up Bro (i mean the training)


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol i bet you do mate how u and the misses and the baby bro


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

doing good Bro, check out my latest in my journal


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

sure will mate

good to hear it


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

just saw your journal...doing well mate!!

saw your diet on the second page...seems quite a lot of food, any ideas on how many calories, protein, carbs, fat you're taking per day based on your current diet?

just interested to know as it seems quite high (not saying its wrong/bad as from your pics it shows that it works very well for you)


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> just saw your journal...doing well mate!!
> 
> saw your diet on the second page...seems quite a lot of food, any ideas on how many calories, protein, carbs, fat you're taking per day based on your current diet?
> 
> just interested to know as it seems quite high (not saying its wrong/bad as from your pics it shows that it works very well for you)


realy havent a clue mate i just eat and eat i have a fast matabolisem so i just eat lots 5 meals daily mostly chicken lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

chest DB

1 x 35kg warm up each hand

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 10

flat bench

1 x 60kg x 20

1 x 70kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 12

decline bench

1 x 60kg x 20

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 100kg x 6 slow

incline bench

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 10

1 x 80kg x 8

cable cross over flys

1 x 50kg x 20

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

tri cep

skull crushes

1 x 15kg x 15

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 25kg x 10

tri cep pushdown

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 10

1 x 60 kg x 8

tri cep pullover

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 10


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Whats with the high reps mate?

looking pretty strong though


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

just getting back into it mate lol i dont like leaving the gym with out a swet i was dripping tonight haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

abs starting to cum threw


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

sexy bastard


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ino ye hmmmmmmmmmmmm (jess) jays bird hubba hubba


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

youve lost me there mate haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

that was me bird haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

rest today hard day at work


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

back and bies tonight

latte pulldown front

1 x 40kg x 20 warm-up

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 8

close grip pulldown

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 8

seated row

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 8

deadlifts

1 x 60kg x 20 warm-up

1 x 100kg x 12

1 x 140kg x 8

1 x 150kg x 6

bies

seated curls

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 15kg x 10

1 x 20kg x 8

bicep barbell curl

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 30kg x 10

1 x 40kg x 8

preacure curls close and wide

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40 kg 8

1 x 50 kg 8

finished of with a recovery shake then a protein shake

training went well gaining weight no so im very happy


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alright bud, just had a quick sneak around in here and you're size and shape is looking good mate, keep up the good work.

Will be interesting to see how you progress.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> alright bud, just had a quick sneak around in here and you're size and shape is looking good mate, keep up the good work.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you progress.


x2

Looking good Jamie :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> alright bud, just had a quick sneak around in here and you're *your* size and shape is looking good mate, keep up the good work.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you progress.


 :thumbup1:

Keep up the good work Jamie


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ha yeah whatever Barker. pc screen faces the bosses office so whatever I type has to be done super fast without really thinking about it mate. anyway its the thought that counts. :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol thanks for the replies 

new piks update


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking great for 11.7 stone mate!

And yeah, you're benching 1.5 times your bodyweight, that's good going!

You'll break 100kg soon mate, don't worry. I was stuck on 100kg for a while too, then suddenly shot up to 120kg lol.

Check out my journal if you want.

Good luck


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye mate ino the most i got was 6 reps of 110kg then failed so i decided to hit 100kg till i can get 12 clean reps lol then hit the 110kg again build up my strengh ill check it out tomoz mate going sleep now thanks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You done 6 reps with 110kg?? That's awesome! That means your 1RM must be like 130kg!? That's some serious weight mate.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looking good in pics Jamie :thumbup1:

Every time I see you, you have made progress...keep doing what you're doing :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks man i didnt look at it like that lol 130kg jesus im deadlifting almost 4 plates but thats just a few reps then a start to take the weight down 20kg a time

thanks ian


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

looking very solid mate(unlike me at the moment lol)

great benching too :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

How tall are you Jamie?

Im 6' 1 but 12 stone, so somehow i weight more than you haha?

looking good


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

very good progress mate. keep it up


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Barker said:


> How tall are you Jamie?
> 
> Im 6' 1 but 12 stone, so somehow i weight more than you haha?
> 
> looking good


Heavy bones, you must have a heavy brain too 

but yeah just had a read through looks good. not too sure on the facial expression on some you handsome devil!

Im 6'4" metabolism..well i dont know what, i eat the same as an american family but struggle to pack on weight!

saying that, started 11stone at 6'2 and now around 13.5stone 6'4...grown 2" on my feet muscles!

keep up the good work! ill keep an eye out


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hansome hmmmmmmmmm thanks matey


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No updates mate?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok well I'm back I've been away abit but I intend on doing what I said I would do lol I'm gonna be huge one day haha alots happened in these last 2 half years hello to all my friends no pik yet coz I look like **** hahaha good to be back tho


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

come on J, get your finger out mate!

snap though, think this is my first post for over a year!!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

So what you been doin for over a year den haha wen I'm happy with wat I'm lookin like ill post piks haha hope ur ok anyway lad barker how are you my mate


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry to hear bout your nan mate 

Great progress, I'd try and keep setting new goals every 12-15 weeks to keep you growing..


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks mate I will take that on board nice1


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

YRite back wiv avengence now no more slackin got new life new bird and a lil baby on da way gotta get me ed bk in da gym need to get me confidence bk lost it big time. Wen me man died thanks eveyone will start oosted progress piks up soon


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm onli 59 kg but owell lost a bit of weight but keep abit of muscle I'm 40% body fat now I still look quite muscler just not happy with my weight

Trainned chest and tries today

Warm up on da bar

1 rep max 110kg

Flat bench press

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 10

1 x 80kg x 8

Incline bench press

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50 kg x 10

1 x 60 kg x 8

Decline bench press

1 x 60 x 12

1 x 70 x 10

1 x 80 x 8

This was easy so I'm guessing I can lift more, but I'm not rushing into it 

Flat flys

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5kg x 10

1 x 15kg x 8

Tries

Pushdown

1 x 15kg x 12

1 x 17.5 x 10

1 x 20kg x 8

Reverse pulldown

1 x 15kg x 12

1 x 17.5kg x 10

1 x 20kg x 8

Rope pulldown

1 x 12.5 x 12

1 x 15 x 10

1 x 17.5 x 8

This has been my first propper work out in a while that's y I'm taken it Reali slow

Complan shake after training doctor has prescribed me these so I can try eat as its a,big problem rite now

I've ordered usn fuel anabolic should be here by Monday hopefully... Also I have not had any juice since aug 2010  don't no if I will try a cycle yet as I have a few problems with my confidence and depression hopefully the gym will help all ov this

 thanks jay


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok trained back and bies today 

Started with pullups just to flex the scapular..

4 x 12 reps @ body weight nice an slow 59kg

Machine row

2 x 80kg x 12 reps each arm

2 x 90kg x 10 reps each arm

Latt pulldown

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 8

Close grip pulldown

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 8

Seated pully row

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 10

1 x 60kg x 8

Lower back hyper extenions

4 x 12 @ body weight 59kg

Bies

Used an arm blaster for all of this werkout  I want Reali big arms and realy good thick muscle so I chose to do this 1 of arnies greats 

Straight bar curl

All weight included is with the bar 

1 x 40kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 8

1 x 50kg x 6

Biceps alternate curls

1 x 10kg x 10 each bicep

1 x 12.2kg x 8

1 x 15kg x 6

Seated curl 45 angle

1 x 10kg x 10

1 x 12.5kg x 8

1 x 15kg x 6

Great werkout fell drained lol had 2 paks of jaffa cakes after the gym a tin of tuna and a complan shake...

Will put progress piks up soon

Thanks jay ...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

As promised piks of me now im not happy with these but wat the hell... I would like help from you guys please thanks at least ino I can get back to my oldself so here goes the horrible part posten my piks as I am now 2o13 if I had of carryed on the way I was going I would almost certainly of been a big guy ow lol but I didnt I failed so im bck now to restart my quest for massiveness haha thanks all coments will be noted all I wNt is for you guys to be honest wiv me


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> As promised piks of me now im not happy with these but wat the hell... I would like help from you guys please thanks at least ino I can get back to my oldself so here goes the horrible part posten my piks as I am now 2o13 if I had of carryed on the way I was going I would almost certainly of been a big guy ow lol but I didnt I failed so im bck now to restart my quest for massiveness haha thanks all coments will be noted all I wNt is for you guys to be honest wiv me


I'll be honest lol

Where are these photos


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Upload them tomoz after the gym havin problems tryin to do it lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Shoulders today 

Shoulder press machine I use this cos ov an injury untill I am strong enuff I will stay on dis machine 

Shoulder press wide

1 x 15kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 10

1 x 25kg x 8

Shoulder press close

1 x 15kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 10

1 x 25kg x 8

Side delts

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5kg x 10

1 x 15kg x 8

Front raises

1 x 7.5kg x 12

1 x 10kg x 10

1 x 12.5kg x 8

Uprite rows close

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5kg x 10

1 x 15kg x 8

Wide

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5kg x 10

1 x 15kg x 8

Split rope pull (dose the middle part of ur back and traps) 

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5kg x 10

1 x 15kg x 8

Dumbell shruggs

1 x 25kg x 12 slow

1 x 27.5 x 10 slow

1 x 30kg x 8 slow

Barbell shruggs

1 x 100kg x 12

1 x 110kg x 10

1 x 120kg x 8

Felt Reali good after this werkout I love doin shoulders 

Tuna butties and a protein shake straight after

Thanks jay


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pics???


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Pics???


Perv


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Perv


I didn't want to put no **** lol

The guy has been offline for ages and said he was putting pics up so I asked 

Pics(no **** or perv) :thumb:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I didn't want to put no **** lol
> 
> The guy has been offline for ages and said he was putting pics up so I asked
> 
> Pics(no **** or perv) :thumb:


It's ok, I did the same


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> It's ok, I did the same


So your a perv and called me one to make yourself feel better :sad: :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't upload pics on my HTC so I need to do it on a laptop or comp LOL  great piks BTW haha I may onli be 59kg but I have a lot of muscle LOL


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Chest and tries today 

Warm up with the bar... X20

Flat bench press

1 X 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 10

1 d 80kg d 8

Incline press

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 10

1 x 60kg x 8

Machine flys

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

1 x 50kg x 8

Triceps pushdown

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 25kg x 10

1 x 30kg x 8

Reverse tricep pulldown

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5kg x 10

1 x 15kg x 8

Rope pulldown split

1 x 7.5kg x 12

1 x 10kg x 10

1 x 12.5kg x 8

Protein shake straight after and a packet of jaffa cakes lol

Thinkin on to start a cycle of bdol to give me a kick start not sure yet and my usn anabloic arrived today  so its on the good stuff now with testo 19 caps

Thanks jay


----------

